# Free Miguel Torres Sig



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a free Miguel Torres sig. I haven't made one of Miguel and he's one of my favorite fighters so while i'm waiting for the fights to start I put this together.

I'll personalize it for the member that takes it.

Enjoy the fights tonight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like that one Toez, very nice work,


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Toxic, you the man.

I had to do something to pass the time before the fights. It's going to be a great night.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, that's sick Toez...someone should take that off your hands real soon.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you D.P. I appreciate that. Miguel is a great fighter.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like it a lot, I think it looks nice and very clean. If it was mine, I would just do a little something with the text to make it blend in/stand out a little more.

Another thing that might be nice is adding a very light drop shadow (maybe 20% - 25% opacity at 130 degres) to the pic standing out from the picture.

I like it a lot, good job :thumbsup:


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks pliff I hear you. The night I made that was the fight night. I was anxious for the fights so I ended putting that together to pass the time. I wish i still had the layered original but I got rid of it after posting it. I would definitely do something with his pic on the right like you said and the font as well.


----------

